# [GO:H] A Game of Opposites: Heroes OOC (Villains: Stay out)



## Timothy (Jan 23, 2003)

Welcome, Mighty heroes.

This is what I envisaged you, but if you don't like it, it can be changed.

You are a party that has been together for quite a while, you know eachother, have special bonds with eachother and know how to work together. You're all fairly high level heroes and are well known.

The world will be a normal DND world, with the Core pantheon but also an underdark and so on.

I'd like of you to post character concepts, but not make the characters allready, since the mechanics haven't been determind yet.

One Prerequisite for your character: HAS to be good (or neutral if you really want) You can pick other races to start with, but only if they do not alter your appearance too strong.

That's it for now.


----------



## maddmic (Jan 23, 2003)

Character concept is as follows.

I would like to play a half-orc cleric of Kord.  Chaotic good.  Possible prestige class, but maybe not if I can't find one that fits.

EDIT:  The thing I forgot to mention is a possible multiclass involving either ranger or barbarian.  That will be determined by the prestige class should I choose to move him in that direction.
____________________________________________________

Half Orc 1 Barbarian /15 Cleric
Name: Durgal Jurresh

Abilities:
Str: 26 (15 +2 [orc] +1 @ 16th lvl +6 belt of giant strength +2 arm of nyr)
Dex: 17 (11 +4 gloves of dex +2 arm of nyr)
Con: 15 (13 +2 ioun stone)
Int: 10 (10 –2 [orc] +2 [circlet])
Wis: 19 (16 +3 @4th, 8th, 12th)
Cha: 14 (12 –2 [orc] +4 cloak of charisma +2 circlet of persuasion)

HP: 134 (barbarian 12 + [cleric 15d8 x 3/4 = 90] + 32 [con])
AC: 32/34 (+3 Dex, +5 Breast Plate [+10 bonus], +5 large steel shield [+7 bonus] +2 arm of nyr, /+2 deflection bonus from greatsword against diametrically opposed alignments)
BAB:+12/+7/+2
SR: 15 (against diametrically opposed alignments)

Skills: 27 skills (12 for 1st level Barbarian, and 15 for 15th level cleric)
Climb: (Str) 6 = +8 [str] +2 [ranks] –4 [armor check]
Concentration: (Con) 8 = +2 [con] +6 [ranks]
Heal: (Wis) 7 = +4 [wis] +3 [ranks]
Jump: (Str) 6 = +8 [str] +2 [ranks] –4 [armor check]
Knowledge (Religion): (Int) 3 = 0 [int] +3 [ranks]
Listen: (Wis) 8 = +4 [wis] +4 [ranks]
Spellcraft: (Int) 2 = 0 [int] +2 [ranks]
Wilderness Lore: (Wis) 8 = +4 [wis] +4 [ranks]

Feats (6):
Power Attack
Cleave
Extra Rage
Weapon Focus: Greatsword
Monkey Grip: Greatsword
Improved Critical: Greatsword

Saves: Ability/Barbarian/Cleric/Magic/*Misc/Total
Fort: 2 + 2 + 9 + 4 + *2 = 17/19 (* is against diametrically opposed alignments)
Ref: 2 + 0 + 5 + 4 + *2 = 11/13 (* is against diametrically opposed alignments)
Will: 4 + 0 + 9 + 4 + *2 = 17/19 (* is against diametrically opposed alignments)

Melee: 20/15/10 = 12/7/2 +8 [str]
Ranged: 15/10/5 = 12/7/2 +3 [dex]

Weapon:
+3 Intelligent Greatsword (Keen, Ghost Touch) Attack Bonus: +22/+17/+12 [12/7/2 base +8 st, +1 weapon focus, +3 enchantment, -2 monkey grip] Damage: 2d6+11, critical 15-20 X2

Equipment:
+5 Breastplate (25,350) 
+3 Intelligent Greatsword (Keen, Ghost Touch) (82,350)

Intelligent Statistics & powers:
EGO: 18
AL: CG
Purpose: Defeat diametrically opposed alignments
Purpose Powers: +2 luck to all saves, +2 deflection to AC and SR15 (only against diametrically opposed alignments)
Languages: Abyssal, Celestial, Common
Communication: Speech
Primary Abilities: 
Detect Opposing Alignment @ will
Weilder can see invisibility @ will
Weilder has free use of Evasion @ will

Belt of giant Str+6 (36,000)
Gloves of Dex +4 (16,000)
+5 Large Steel Shield (25,170)
Ring of sustenance (2,500)
Cloak of Charisma +4 (16,000)
Arm of Nyr (12,800)
Periapt of Health (7,500)
Heward’s Handy Haversack (2,000)
Ioun Stone (pink rhomboid) (8,000)
Circlet of Persuasion +2 and +2 INT (8,500)
Vest of Resistance +4 (16,000)

1,830 GP left

Deity:
Kord

Domains:
Luck - May reroll a roll made once per day
Strength - May perform a feat of strength which provides an enhancement to strength equal to the cleric's level. The power lasts for only one round.

Spells per day: 0 - 6/1st - 6+1/2nd - 6+1/3rd - 6+1/4th - 5+1/5th - 4+1/6th - 3+1/7th - 2+1/8th - 1+1


----------



## Timothy (Jan 23, 2003)

Ah, that's a nice concept, I've seen a cleric of kord prestige class in the dragon, I'll look it up for you.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 23, 2003)

The Ultimate Warrior
Male Half-celestial Draconic Human
Fighter4/Pal3/Living Blade5 (16 total lvls)
CG

STR: 30 (10 Points+6 Race, +2 lvl, +6 magic)
DEX: 16 (2 Points+2 Race, +4 magic)
CON: 22 (4 Points+4 Race, +6 magic)
INT: 14 (2 Points+2 Race)
WIS: 26 (8 Points+4 Race, +1 lvl, +6 magic)
CHA: 22 (4 Points+6 Race, +4 Magic)

HP: 159 AC: 30(+3 dex, +11 Armour, +4 Shield, +2 natural)
Saves: FORT: +23 REF: +12 WILL: +17
Init: +3

Bab: 12/7/2
Attacks: Bastard Sword: +28/23/18, Damage: 1d10+17 Threat: 7-20/X2

Skills: Spot(+17/7), Listen(+15/7), Heal(+18/10), Tumble(+13/10), Diplomacy(+15/9), 
Speak Language()

Feats(9): Exotic Prof(Bastard Sword), Weapon Focus(B.Sword), Iron Will, Dodge, Mobility, Spring 
Attack, Expertise, Whirlwind Attack, Weapon Specialization(B.Sword)

Special Abilities: 
Weaponmastery(+1 to attack with B.sword)
Superb Specialization(+2 damage with B.sword)
*Deadly Opponent(Give up 1 attack of own to remove one of opponents attacks.. Both are at the 
lowest BAB available)
Web of Death(all enemies engaged in melee combat with him get a -1 AC penalty)
*Furious Strike(Gan 1 bonus attack at the lowest BAB when you make a Full Attack)
*=Combine Furious Strike and Deadly Opponent: Use the furious strike to remove one of opponents 
attacks while still getting Full Attack of own.
+2 Natural AC
Wings (Fly speed 60')
Lay On hands - 3X8=24 HP/day
Divine Grace(+6 to all saves)
At Will - At Will
1/week - Remove Disease 
1/day - Bless, Aid, Cure serious wounds(3d8+12), neutralize poison, holy smite(5d8), remove disease, dispel evil, 
holy word, Smite Evil(+8 to hit, +3 damage)
1/2days - Make a touch attack with shield to absorb large or smaller object or creature, no 
save, as a sphere of anhiliation
3/day - Protection from Evil
Lowlight vision
darkvision 60'
Immune to acid, cold, disease, electricity, Fear
Fire Resistance 25
+4 saves vs poison, sleep, paralysis
All allies within 10' get +4 saves vs fear
+2 intimidate and spot

Languages: Common, Celestial, Draconic, 

Equipment: 
Belt of STR+6 (36,000)
Gloves of DEX+4 (16,000)
Bracers of CON+6 (36,000)
Headband of WIS+4 (16,000)
Cloak Of CHA+4 (16,000)
Winged Boots (12,000)
Amulet of Resistance+4 (16,000)
Ring of the Ram(25 Charges) (4,300)
Ring of Sustenance (2,500)
+5 keen Bastard Sword (72,335)
Red Dragonscale+1, Fire Resistance (20,500)
Absorbing Red Dragonshield (28,000)
potions of Invisibility (300)
Belt Pouch (1)
14 GP left

Total Weight Carried: 53 LBs


----------



## GWolf (Jan 23, 2003)

Nagor Oklin
Half-Celestial Orc
Fighter Level 13
Alignment: Neutral Good
Age: 27

Str 29 (+9)
Dex 16 (+3)
Con 16 (+3)
Int 10, 
Wis 12 (+1)
Cha 12 (+1)


HP: 145
Initiative: +11 (3 Dex, 8 Feats)
AC: 29 (flatfooted 26, touch 15)
BAB: +13/+8/+3
Speed: 20'

Fortitude: +16
Reflex: +12
Will: +10
Melee Attack Bonus: +22/+17/+12
Ranged Attack Bonus: +18/+10/+5

Weapons:
2] +5 Keen Flamebergs +22/+17/+12; +22/+17/+12 2d6+16/2d6+16 12-20/x2 

Skills: 
Climb +20
Swim +12
Speak Language +2 (Celestial and Common)


Feats: 
Ambidexterity (PHB)
Two-Weapon Fighting (PHB) 
Improved Two-Weapon Fighting (PHB)
Greater Two-Weapon Fighting (MotW)
Off-Hand Weapon Expert (MQF)
Improved Initiative (PHB)
Lightning Initiative (MQF)
Combat Reflexes (PHB)
Weapon Focus (Flameberg) (PHB)
Weapon Spec. (Flameberg) (PHB)
Improved Critical (Flameberg) (PHB)
Monkey Grip (Flameberg) (SaF)
Quick Draw (PHB)


Special Abilities:
Bless 1/day
+4 Saves vs. Poison 
Aid 1/day
Detect Evil 1/day 
Cure Serious Wounds 1/day, 
Neutralize Poison 1/day 
Dispel Evil 1/day
Aura 3/day
Hallow 1/day 
Holy Smite 1/day,
Remove Disease 1/day 
Holy Word 1/day 
Immune to Acid/Cold/Disease and Electricity 
Light Sensitivity (Ex),
Light (Su) at will 
Protection From Evil 3/day 
Vision: Dark vision (60')
Natural Armor +1

Languages: Common, Orc, and Celestial

Armor:
Mithral Full Plate +5 AC +13 Max Dex +3 AC Check –3 Weight 25lbs 
Ring of Protection +2


Equipment:
1 Full Plate +5 (Mithral),
2 Flamebergs +5 (Keen), 
1 Ring of Protection +2
3 Potions (Cure Moderate Wounds)
Cloak of Restience +5
Nagor blew the rest of the money on ale,whores,
and whores.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 23, 2003)

maddmic said:
			
		

> *Character concept is as follows.
> 
> I would like to play a half-orc cleric of Kord.  Chaotic good.  Possible prestige class, but maybe not if I can't find one that fits.
> 
> EDIT:  The thing I forgot to mention is a possible multiclass involving either ranger or barbarian.  That will be determined by the prestige class should I choose to move him in that direction. *



umm...   follow the links in my sig for a slightly tweaked version of the Mighty Contender of Kord (one that actually has the cleric be good at Wrestling!) 

And 1 level of Barbarian works nicely with 5 levels of cleric to qualify for the Mighty Contender.


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 24, 2003)

*Onignar*

I would like to play a LG Human Monk.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 24, 2003)

Still openings?

I'm interested in playing. I'd be interested in (NG) Bard or Sorcerer.

Greg


----------



## Timothy (Jan 24, 2003)

Sure, Zhure, sill openings, read the Recruiting thread too (In my Sig)

All characters can be created at lvl 16 (until further notice, can still change)

Core books
Splat books
FRCS
all 3rd edition dragons
and whatever you want (NO psionics) if you just ask and I agree.

32 Point buy, HD full at first, 75% of the total remaining max HP

preferably core races, maybe with a template (celestial)


----------



## Zhure (Jan 24, 2003)

Sweet, I'll have something by the end of the day.

Greg


----------



## Jemal (Jan 24, 2003)

HP 75%, Is that rounding up or down?
Only differense is with d6 and d10.  1 extra hp/lvl if rounding up for anyone with d6s or d10s as HD.  

LVL 16, eh?  Can't wait!  hehe.. I'll Have my character up soon.
How much background/bio/history you want?  I prefer to do most of the character development in character, but will post however much background you want.

TO ALL HEROS : 
I have a suggestion that Everyone should take one of their languages as a specific language, so we share a language other than Common.  That way we have a bit of an edge over badguys, in that we can communicate with each other without them knowing what we're saying all the time.  I'ld suggest Celestial.  Also, MR DM, if alot of the Villains start taking Celestial as languages, well... you might wanna chastise them for reading our forum. (Oh come on I know you evil guys are reading, YOU'RE EVIL!)


----------



## Zhure (Jan 24, 2003)

Already took celestial 

ALmost done, just need to hammer out a short background and buy equipment... how much money on stuff?

-edit- character's done, to where to send it? Going to bed now.

Greg


----------



## Jemal (Jan 24, 2003)

So will you be posting a rogues gallery for characters?  Or should we post them here?  Or should we just hold onto them for now, until you're sure what the baddies are doing so you can finalize our stuff?

And I'm assuming we get the standard starting gold for our lvl (260,000 GP)?


----------



## redstrm (Jan 24, 2003)

so far we are looking a little light in the magic area...  I guess I will start looking in that direction.

How about an Elemental Savant?

so far we are looking a little light in the magic area...  I guess I will start looking in that direction.

How about an Elemental Savant?

Luna
Female Elf (earth elemental)
Cleric 1 / Wizard 5 / Elemental Savant (Earth) 10

Str: 8
Dex: 13
Con: 13
Int: 28
Wis: 11
Cha: 11

Fort: 14
Fef: 12
Will: 18

Alchemy 14
concentration 20
handle animal 5
heal 4
knowledge-arcana 18
knowledge-geology 19
knowledge-nature 19
knowledge-planes 28
knowledge-religion 12
scry 514
spellcraft 28
languages 7

common, elven, draconic, orc, gnome, goblin
celestial, terran, aquan, auran, ignan, abyssal, infernal

turn undead 3/day
animal friendship 3/day
turn air elemental 3/day
maximize spell
summon familiar
scribe scroll
energy substitiution(acid)
improved familiar (earth elemental)
spell penetration
elemental transition (earth)
resistance (acid) 10
elemental focus (acid) +3
elemental penetration (acid) +3
lightning reflexes
elemental transition (dark vision)
elemental transition (immune to paralasis)
greater fort
elemental transition (immune to stun)
greater spell penetration
elemental perfection (immune to poison, sleep)
travel through stone / earth
earth mastery
push
immune to acid

amulet natural armor +5
headband of int +6
ring of protection +5
bracers +8
cloak of resist +5
hewards haversack
cure mod wand

Domains:
Earth
Animal

1st
summon monster I
endure elements
shield
mage armor
grease
spider climb
burning hands
expidious retreat
enlarge

2nd
cat's grace
melf's acid arrow
blindness / deafness
bull's str

3rd
fire ball
lighning bolt 
haste
greater magic weapon
summon monster III

4th
improved invisibility
ice storm
stone skin

5th
summon monster V
cone of cold
trans mud to rock
trans rock to mud
wall of stone
passwall

6th
summon monster VI
flesh to stone
chain lightning
stone to flesh
acid fog

7th
summon monster VII
statue


----------



## Zhure (Jan 24, 2003)

My character is a Sorcerer 7/Loremaster 9 and complete, just looking for a place to post. I'll check back in tomorrow.

Greg


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 24, 2003)

*My Monk*

I don't own a DMG.  I'd like my monk to have basically the best ring of protection (for both AC & Saves) the money can buy, as well as a ring of warmth or darkvision.  Can anyone tell me what I can get for that money, or suggest some usefull equipment?

thanks.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 24, 2003)

Well the villains cannot agree on what race to be, so I'll not create a character thread yet. Also I'm not sure of a level, this depends on the (New) monster the villains are going to choose.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 25, 2003)

*Re: My Monk*



			
				Poto Knezer said:
			
		

> *I don't own a DMG.  I'd like my monk to have basically the best ring of protection (for both AC & Saves) the money can buy, as well as a ring of warmth or darkvision.  Can anyone tell me what I can get for that money, or suggest some usefull equipment?
> 
> thanks. *




http://www.opengamingfoundation.org/srd.html

Scroll down to magic items. It's all very legal and accurate.

Rings don't add to both saves and AC in 3e.

Greg


----------



## GWolf (Jan 25, 2003)

hw much cash, is it by dmg? and can u please give us a def. level soon?


----------



## Sulli (Jan 25, 2003)

iv herd from a friend on this borad that you might be looking for another player. if you had a spot open id like to join. posibly monk/shadowdancer, with posebly other levels of classes in there, i can't decied right now.



                         Half elf 6 fighter /1 sorcer /9 arcane archer
                         Name: Seeker

                         points/stat/number.
                         6 Str: 14 +4 magic
                         10 Dex: 16 +4 lvl +6 magic=26
                         4 Con: 12 
                         4 Int: 12 
                         4 Wis: 12 
                         4 Cha: 12 

                         HP: 107
                         AC: 34 (+8 Dex, +5 Celestial Armor(+10 bonus), +4 ROP,
                         +2 natural)
                         BAB:+15/+1

                         Skills:75 skills
                         Hide: (Dex) 21.5 = 8 + 3.5 + 0 + 10
                         Spot: (Wis) 13.5 = 1 + 2.5 + 0 + 10
                         Listen: (Wis) 13.5 = 1 + 2.5 + 0 + 10
                         Spellcraft: (int) 9 = 1 + 2.5 + 3 + 2.5
                         Move Silently: (Dex) 20.5 = 8 + 2.5 + 0 + 10

                         Saves: Abi/figh/sor/arca/total
                         Fort: 1 + 5 + 0 + 7 = 13
                         Ref: 8 + 2 + 0 + 7 = 17
                         Will: 1 + 2 + 2 + 3 = 8

                         Melee: 19/5 = 15/1 + 4
                         Ranged: 23/9 = 15/1 + 8

                         weapon:
                         LongBow, +34/+20 Attack bonus, 1d8+9 critical X3
                         (+3 damage, +2 attack within 30 ft)

                         Greatsword +19/+5 Attack bonus, 2d6+6, critical 19-20
                         X2

                         Equipment : 
                         +5 Celestial Armor(81,300 GP)
                         Belt of giant Str+4 (16,000 GP)
                         Gloves of Dex +6 (36,000 GP)
                         Ring of Protection +4 (32,000)
                         +5 Mighty Composite longBow (+4 str bonus)(50,800)
                         Ring of sustenance(2,500)
                         Boot of striding and sprining(2,500)
                         Portable hole (14,000)
                         10 Quiver of arrows (10 gp)
                         Greatsword (50 gp)
                         Bed Roll (1 SP)
                         Googles of night (8,000)
                         Bracers of archery (5,100)
                         Amulet of natural armour +2 (8,000)
                         Everburning Torch (90)

                         3,650 GP left

                         Feats10 feats)
                         Point blank shot
                         Percise shot
                         Far shot
                         Rapid shot
                         Shot on the run
                         Dodge
                         Mobility
                         Weapon focus(Long bow)
                         Weapon Specialization(long bow)
                         Combat Casting

                         Spells known:4/3
                         spells per day:5/3

                         spells:
                         0 level:
                         Detect Magic
                         (PG)Detect poison
                         light
                         Read magic

                         1st level:
                         True Strike
                         Mage armor
                         Expeditious retreat

                         Special abilitys:
                         Enchant arrow +5
                         Imbue arrow
                         Seeker arrow
                         Phase arrow
                         Hail of arrows

                         Celestial armour specail abilitys
                         Fly on command once per day.(as the spell)

                         i meant to put that one in (far shot)


----------



## Jemal (Jan 25, 2003)

Just so you know I'm proably going to be using a lot of stuff out of the Quintessential fighter.

I'ld also like to know if you'ld allow the Draconic Template (Not half dragon, but draconic...)
It's from Dragon Magazine Issue 301 (The best issue in the past year for content, IMHO.  It's also got Troll Ecology, Bardic Measures, Swashbuckling..).  
Here's the readers digest version of the Draconic Template without the flavour text but with all pertinent info (In case you don't have issue 301)
Draconic : 
Base Creature has some amount of draconic blood.  This template can be added to any living, corporeal, non-dragon type creature.  It doesn't change the type (Except Beasts+Animals become 'Magical Beasts')
+1 Natural Armour
Claw attack (1d3 damage med size)
Lowlight and Darkvision : 60'
+4 racial bonus to saves vs sleep and paralysis.
+2 Str, +2 Cha
+2 racial bonus to intimidate and Spot.
Level Adjustement : +1

One of my ideas is being a Half-celestial, Draconic Human Paladin.  His father is descended from a great half-gold dragon Paladin, and his mother was a celestial.  He is the chosen one of this generation to continue the crusade against evil in the names of Heironious and Bahamut (the platinum dragon/good dragon diety).  

Basically he's the ultimate good guy, but not the preachy type, more the "EVIL! KILL IT!! DESTROY THE FOUL WRETCHED BEASTLY THING BEFORE IT CORRUPTS YOUR VERY SOUL!!!" (OK, a little preachy..)

BTW the total level adjustement (In case you don't feel like doing the math) is +4, (+1 for Draconic, and +3 for Half-Celestial).  So if we are still at lvl 16, and I get to play this character, he'ld be a lvl 12 pal.

I'm not trying to Munch this (HEHE.. I do have a munched character ready for this, though, if I decide to use it), I just kinda like this Paladin idea... And the alternative right now is a super-munchkin fighter, using nothing but PHB, DMG, and Quint Fighter.


----------



## GWolf (Jan 25, 2003)

Ok I am a level 15 Half-Celestial Orc. NG. I did 200,000gp (thats as per dmg)

I usesd some feats from Quint Fighter. Tim if you need them I can send them.

Keen and Imporved Crit Stack right?


----------



## GWolf (Jan 25, 2003)

(Background wil lbe done latter, but for now can someone tell me if this is mechnaically correct?)

Nagor Oklin
Half-Celestial Orc
Fighter Level 13
Alignment:  Neutral Good
Age: 27

Str 29      (+9)
Dex 16	   (+3)
Con 16    (+3)
Int 10,  
Wis 12   (+1)
Cha 12   (+1)


HP:  145
Initiative: +11 (3 Dex, 8 Feats)
AC: 29 (flatfooted 26, touch 15)
BAB: +13/+8/+3
Speed: 20'

Fortitude: +16
Reflex: +12
Will: +10
Melee Attack Bonus:  +22/+17/+12
Ranged Attack Bonus:  +18/+10/+5

Weapons:
2] +5 Keen Flamebergs +21/+17/+12; +22/+17/+12 2d6+16/2d6+16 12-20/x2 

Skills: 
Climb +20
Swim +12
Speak Language +2 (Celestial and Common)


Feats: 
Ambidexterity (PHB)
Two-Weapon Fighting (PHB) 
Improved Two-Weapon Fighting (PHB)
Greater Two-Weapon Fighting (MotW)
Off-Hand Weapon Expert  (MQF)
Improved Initiative (PHB)
Lightning Initiative (MQF)
Combat Reflexes (PHB)
Weapon Focus (Flameberg) (PHB)
Weapon Spec. (Flameberg) (PHB)
Improved Critical (Flameberg) (PHB)
Monkey Grip (Flameberg) (SaF)
Quick Draw (PHB)


Special Abilities:
Bless 1/day
+4 Saves vs. Poison 
Aid 1/day
Detect Evil 1/day 
Cure Serious Wounds 1/day, 
Neutralize Poison 1/day 
Dispel Evil 1/day
Aura 3/day
Hallow 1/day 
Holy Smite 1/day,
Remove Disease 1/day 
Holy Word 1/day 
Immune to Acid/Cold/Disease and Electricity 
Light Sensitivity (Ex),
Light (Su) at will 
Protection From Evil 3/day 
Vision: Dark vision (60')
Natural Armor +1

Languages: Common, Orc, and Celestial

Armor:
Mithral Full Plate +5 AC +13 Max Dex +3 AC Check –3 Weight 25lbs 
Ring of Protection +2


Equipment:
1 Full Plate +5 (Mithral),
2 Flamebergs +5 (Keen),  
1 Ring of Protection +2
3 Potions (Cure Moderate Wounds)
Cloak of Restience +5
Nagor blew the rest of the money on ale,whores,
and whores.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 25, 2003)

Gwolf - Three things.

1st.  15th lvl orc half-celestial is Effective Level 18, not 16. (Half-celestial is level adjustement +3, the +1 from the MM is a CHALLENGE RATING adjustement.  Look at DMG page 22, there's a short list of monster level equivalents.

2nd.  I don't know how Timothy's running it, but in most games that allow templates, your starting money is as per your EFFECTIVE level, not your character level.  Assuming it doesn't change, our EFFECTIVE level is 16, meaning (Again, Unless Timothy changes it) 260,000 GP

3rd.  Keen Weapon and Improved Crit stack.  They both double the weapons threat range, but remember that in D&D a doubled double is a triple, not a quadruple.  Therefore if the weapon has a 19-20 threat range (2 points) then the keen, improved crit weapon will have a 6 point threat range (15-20).  A nat 20 threat range would be increased to 18-20, and an 18-20 threat range would be increased to 12-20.

EDIT : OK, I posted this before I saw your fully posted character so now I'm going through it and checking the mechanics.  I'll post again if I find anythinge else.


----------



## GWolf (Jan 25, 2003)

ok I'll just ditch two levels then.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 25, 2003)

*Zagrim - final version*

Zagrim the Dark (NG)
Race: Human
6'0"; 155 lbs; Age 30
Level: 16 Sorcerer 9, Loremaster 7

10 STR +0
10/16 DEX +0/+3 (+6 Gloves of Dexterity)
14/20 CON +2/+5 (+6 Amulet of Health)
16 INT	+3 
12 WIS +1	
20**** CHA +5

Armor Class: 17; touch = 15, flat-footed = 14
10+ 3 Dex  +2 Armor (bracers) + 2 deflection (cloak of the bat)

Saves:
Fortitude: +16 = (+5 + 5 Con +1 lore, +5 resistance(robe))
Reflex: +13 = (+5 + 3 Dex, +5 resistance(robe))
Will: +17 = (+11 +1 Wis, +5 resistance (robe))

Proficiencies:
Armor: None
Weapons: All Simple
Languages: Common, Celestial, Infernal, Abyssal, Ignan, Terrestrial

Skills :
Alchemy +8 = (5 ranks + 3 Int)
Concentration +24 (19 ranks + 5 Con)
Decipher Script +13 = (11 ranks + 2 Int)
Gather Information +15 = (11 ranks + 4 Cha)
Hide +13 = (0 ranks + 3 Dex +10 Circumstance (cloak))
Kn: Arcana +24 = (19 ranks + 2 Int + 2 Skill Focus +1 Education)
Kn: the Planes +22 = (19 ranks + 2 Int +1 Education)
Scry +14 = (12 ranks + 2 Int)
Spot +6 = (3 cc ranks +1 wis, +2 synergy from familiar)
Spellcraft +21 = (19 ranks + 2 Int)
Use Magic Device +17 = (11 ranks +4 Cha +2 Skill Focus) 
---(+4 synergy for scrolls, not added in)

Feats:
(human) Education (all Kn skills are class skills, +1 Kn: Arcana; +1 Kn: the planes)
(1st) Skill Focus: Kn: Arcana
(3rd) Still Spell
(6th) Silent Spell
(9th) Spell Focus: Illusions
(12th) Skill Focus: Use Magic Device
(15th) Spell Penetration

Spells
0th (9 known/6 cast) = Detect Poison (vs), Arcane Mark (vs), Detect Magic (vs), Read Magic (vsf), Prestidigitation (vs), Mage Hand (vs), Ray of Frost (vs), Mending (vs), Open/Close (vsf) 
1st (5 known/8 cast) = True Strike (v), Comprehend Languages (vsm), Detect Undead (vsm), Magic Missile (vs), Feather Fall (v)
2nd (5 known/7 cast) = See Invisibility (vsm), Locate Object (vsf), Knock (v), Alter Self (vs), Darkness (vs)
3rd (4 known/7 cast) =  Clairaudience/Clairvoyance (vsf), Vampiric Touch (vs), Phantom Steed (vs), Magic Circle vs Evil (vsm)
4th (4 known/7 cast) = Evard's Black Tentacles (vsm), Charm Monster (vs), Phantasmal Killer (vs), Bestow Curse (vs)
5th (4 known/6 cast) = Cone of Cold (vsm), Prying Eyes (vsm), Cloudkill (vs), Rary's Telepathic Bond (vsm)
6th (4 known/6 cast) = Greater Shadow Evocation (vs), Shades (vs), Greater Dispelling (vs), Disintegrate (vsm)
7th (2 known/5 cast) = Mord's Sword (vsf), Shadow Walk (vs)
8th (1 known/3 cast) = Summon Monster VIII (vsm)

Special Abilites:
Summon Familiar (Alertness, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Touch, Speak with Master, Speak with Animals of it's type, +4 Natural AC, 9 INT)
Secret: Lore of True Stamina (+1 Fortitude)
Lore (as Bardic Lore, effective 7th level + 3 Int)
Secret: Secret Weapon Tricks (+1 unnamed to hit)
Bonus Language: Ignan
Secret: Applicable Knowledge (any one Feat: Extra Spell (6th level))
Greater Lore: Identify as an Extraordinary ability once per item
Bonus Language: Terrestrial
Secret: More Newfound Arcana (bonus 2nd level spell)

HIT POINTS: 4+15d4+80 =129

(BAB = +7/+2):
+10 Ray Attacks (+7, +3 Dex, +1 lore bonus)

Equipment: 25 pounds

8,302 gp +9/+4 Dagger, +1, Spellstoring (+1 lore bonus, +1 enhancement) 1d6+1; 20/x2; 1 lb
25,000 gp Ring of Evason, 0 lb
36,000 gp Amulet of Health (+6 Con) 1 lb
25,000 gp Robe (as cloak, but different slot) of Resistance +5 1 lb
36,000 gp Gloves of Dexterity (+6 Dex) 0 lb
76,000 gp Vestments of Faith (5/+5 DR), 0 lb
8,000 gp Boots of Speed, 1 lb
4,000 gp Bracers of Armor +2, 1 lb
2,500 gp Ring of Sustenance, 0 lb
8,000 gp Mask (as goggles, same slot) of Night, 1 lb
24,000 gp Cloak of the Bat, 1 lb
2,500 gp Bag of Holding, 15 lb
--- 750 gp Wand of Cure Light Wounds (1d8+1), 1 lb, 50 charges
--- 1,625 gp Scroll of Healing Circle (bard, 1d8+13), 0 lb, 1 charge
--- 2,000 gp Scroll of Cure Critical Wounds (bard, 4d8+10), 0 lb, 2 charges
--- 525 gp Scroll of Cure Moderate Wounds (bard, 3d8+7), 0 lb, 1 charge
5 gp Spell component pouch, 3 lb
---250 gp - focus for mord's sword

100 gp - summoned familiar [Bat, Kira]

259,557/260,000 spent

Hanging Spells: 
8d6 Vampiric Touch in Dagger of Spellstoring

Description: Zagrim is tall and thin, but has wiry strength belying his small frame. He keeps his hair jet black via cosmetics and insists on wearing unrelentingly black gear whenever possible. 
Brief History: Zagrim grew among the cultured nobility, a minor noble. While his parents sent him to school to learn wizardry, his natural aptitude led to him not studying as hard as he could, developing the sorcerous talents instead. His mother had been a slave of the northern tribes and claimed to descend from gods... perhaps that explained Zagrim's odd knack for things magical.

While Zagrim had intended to live a life of leisure, his father's fortunes declined, and his favor in court ran low, so Zagrim was forced to take up an adventuring career for money. At first he only did it for pay; in time he came to do it because of the good he could bring to the world.

While Zagrim normally carries a supply of scrolls he's acquired over the years (especially bardic ones), a recent calamatious fireball encounter has destroyed all but his sturdiest magical devices. Since then he's managed to recoup a few of his scrolls, but nowhere near the vast bardic library he once possessed.

Kira, Bat
Diminutive Animal
Hit Dice: 8 (64 hp)
Initiative:	 +2 (Dex)
Speed: 5 ft., fly 40 ft. (good)
AC: 20 (+4 size, +2 Dex, +4 natural (familiar))
Attacks/Damage: -/-
Face/Reach: 1 ft. by 1 ft./0 ft.
Special Attacks:	-
Special Qualities: Blindsight
Saves:  Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +2
Characteristics:
Str 1, Dex 15, Con 10
Int 9, Wis 14, Cha 4
Skills: Listen +9*, Move Silently +6, Spot +9*
Blindsight (Ex): Bats can "see" by emitting high-frequency sounds, inaudible to most other creatures, that allow them to locate objects and creatures within 120 feet. A silence spell negates this and forces the bat to rely on its weak vision, which has a maximum range of 10 feet.
Skills: *Bats receive a +4 racial bonus to Spot and Listen checks. These bonuses are lost if Blindsight is negated.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 26, 2003)

GGGAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!  ENWORLD HATES ME!!!!!!!!!!!
I hade like an hours worth of critiques and such on Gwolfs character, and then WHAM me got disconnected about 2 seconds after I hit the reply button.. I had hoped it got sent, but I just got here for the first time since then, and.. IT'S NOT THERE!!!
ggaaaaa.

So I'll go through the points quickly now b/c I don't have the time to redo that thing.

Stats - I took everything (Race, Template, Lvls) into account and you're still two stat-points over... I'ld suggest dropping the Cha to 10, b/c the 12 cha for your character makes absolutely no difference (It affects nothing you have.. skills, spells, feats, etc)

Your ranged attack bonus should be 16/11/6, not 18/10/5

And for your damage with the weapons.. they should both be +14, not 1 at +14 one at +15.  (Unless you pay 600 GP to have each of your blades made serrated, in which case they'd both be at +15 damage)

Feats : I'ld HIGHLY suggest swapping out Improved Weapon Focus for Weapon Specialization.. You'ld loose a +1 to hit but gain +2 to damage.

Equipment : Unless you're taking the Falchions for an RP reason, I'ld highly suggest switching to Flamberge.  Same threat range, same size, more damage (2d6 instead of 2d4).  It's form the QuintFighter.

Your amulet of natural armour doesn't stack with your nat. armour from your race.. I'ld suggest a ring of protection instead.  Not only does it stack with all the other stuff you have, but it counts towards touch attacks.

Money : You blew over 70,000 GP on ale and Whores?  That's some high-class Sh*t!!!!!  (You have 70,000+GP left to spend after taking all your stuff into account).

There were a few other things but I'm pressed for time right now.  I'll look it over again later.

Looks pretty good, though.

BTW - Are we going to be munching it?  I'm expecting the villains to be ready for alot, so we should probably keep at least one eye towards power.

Anyone else want help shredding and then reassembling their characters?


----------



## Zhure (Jan 26, 2003)

Sure, advice from fellow heroes is always welcome. 

Greg


----------



## Timothy (Jan 26, 2003)

I'll stick with the current level we have now. All charcters look good for now, but I'll check the mechanics later.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 26, 2003)

*800TH POST!!! WOOHOO!!!*

STATS:  
I assumed that the 4 *'s you had represented where you had put your lvl-ups, and if that's true then statwise you've got the right number of points...  BUT...
 I did a little tweaking of my own, and found that you could get your Cha up to 20 without changing anything else.  How you ask?  Why simple, my friend! 
By My Reckoning, you had 5 points in Con(13), 8 points in Int(15), 13 points in Cha(17), and for lvl up stats, 1 con(14), 1 Int(16), 2 cha(19).  Now instead of that, put 6 in Con(14), 10 in Int(16), and 10 in Cha(16).  THen put 4 lvl-ups into Charisma (20).  Tada, all stats the same except your Charisma has gone up by 1.  This would increase the DC of all your spells by 1, as well as granting you a 2nd bonus 1st lvl spell, and a bonus 5th lvl spell

AC - Hate to say it but at lvl 16 any under 25 is pretty much useless.  Even a mage has a +8 BAB!  I'ld suggest just ignoring AC alltogether in favour of things that will keep you from getting hit period (Invisibility, Flying, Stoneskin, Damage Reductionm, etc).  That +5 R.O.P costs a pretty penny, but does little to actually help you against anything but avoiding mages touch attacks. (and when the battle gets down to the point where mages are in hand-to-hand combat with each other, well... yeah, um... ok then, that's just wrong.)


Saves:
Excellent! good job boosting that Fort save, looking like a mage will get a lot of fort save stuff thrown your way, but you look like you can handle it. 
(Actually your worst save is better than GWolfs best.. I don't think you'll have to worry about failing too many saves.)
GWOLF if you're reading this, spend some of that 70,000GP on a cloak of Resistance+5! You're gonna need it unless you want to be Held and Dominated every fight, with that low will save.  Always shore up your classes inherent weaknesses.

Languages: 
all good.

Skills :
You've got 13 skill points that you haven't used, where did they go?  Are some of the skills cross-class?

Feats:
Illusionist, eh? tsk tsk.. pesky illusionists.
Anywyas, looks good.

Spells: 
I don't feel like going through them now, so I'll leave them to you.

Special Abilites:
Looks good.. have you allready summoned your familiar yet, though?  the DM might wanna know about that if you have.

HIT POINTS: 129?  I did the math, too and it's correct, but 129?  Geez the fighter only has 4 more HP than you!  Way to go mr tough mage.

Equipment: 
the "+10 Ray Attacks" should probably go under your attack bonuses, not under equipment.
3 things to say.
1st - You're 300GP over the limit, probly b/c of your 300GP MW quarterstaff.  drop the MW and you'ld be perfect.
2nd - You didn't post any food or sleeping gear or travelling gear.. I'm sensing a trend here here, cuz neither did GWOLF.  Nobody's taking that stuff into consideration?  Did Timothy make a post I missed that we don't need to worry about food, sleep, or travel, or carrying stuff? (I noticed no bags of holding or backpacks or sacks or pouches... 
3rd - uh.. you don't have a spell component pouch, Zhure.  You might want 1 (or 2, just in case)... if you want to be able to cast spells with material components, that is.  You should also check what 'special' material components you may need (If Any).  Go through the spells you have and check if any of them have a material component that is highly strange/large and thus wouldn't be/fit into a pouch, or anything that is worth more than 50 GP(in which case it won't come in the pouch).

OK, I'm done with this one.  NEXT!

OH BTW, Timothy - tell those damned nasty beasties of yours (AKA the villains) to hurry up and make up their minds so we can get some definite answers from you..


----------



## Jemal (Jan 26, 2003)

TIMOTHY (Can I call you Tim?  I hate writing out the entire name every time but if you prefer it I will.  yeah, I know, this question took longer to write than if I had just said "Hey Timothy".  It's the future reference I'm wondering about)
Anyways, I just saw your post about checking Mechanics.. I've been doing that, so by the time you get there for the final check the characters should be all tweaked up.  
I Don't want to press or anything, but do you have an answer on the "Draconic" Template I was asking about?  Or should I just add another lvl to my Paladin and forget about it?


----------



## Zhure (Jan 26, 2003)

Nice points, Jemal, let me go over them.

I need the INT stat to start early so I get all the skill points I can. Qualifying for Loremaster takes 20 skill points out of my base (2+ int + human). Since INT isn't retroactive, I get a skill shift in the middle there. I'll recalculate in case I missed some:

INT 15 at 1st level = 2+2+1 = 20
2nd-4rd = 5,5
4th-7th = 6,6,6,6
8th-16th = 8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8
= 126... looks like I only spent 121, I'll boost Gather Information.

Cost Mine STAT  Cost Yours  Cost  New
2      10      STR   2      10       2        10
2      10      DEX   2      10       2        10
5      13      CON  6      14       6        14
8      15      INT    10    16       10      16
2       10     WIS   2      10       4        12
13    17    CHA     8      15       8        15
=32                   =30              =32

That bumps my Will saves by one and all my Wis skills (spots etc). Also increases my skill points to :

INT 16 at 1st level = 2+3+1 = 24
2nd-7th = 6,6,6,6,6,6
8th-16th = 8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8
= 132... looks like I only spent 121

Thanks, I'll make changes....

The gear was thrown on and not fine-toothed, and I already noticed I was over 300 gp, that'll be fixed in the next update...

Greg


----------



## Timothy (Jan 26, 2003)

Replying on all posts here.

Redstrm: 







> How about an Elemental Savant



Okay, can be done

Cash: 260000 GP

Poto kneezer: you can indeed use the SRD that zhure recommended

Sulli: You can Play

Jemal: Draconic approved, I have issue 301

Gwolf: cash is 260K, I would like those feats, here or on my mail, keen and improved stack

Darn, gotta go again, I'll continue tonight

Jemal, thanks for all the work you're putting into this.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 26, 2003)

About the game:

This will probalrly be a short adventure, focussed on action more than roleplaying. but this will all be up to the villains, as they'll be determining what you will encounter.

I do not want active munching, because the villains aren't doing that either. And I've taken game balance into accounts, you guys are way higher level then the villains (but they have numerous allies, just dying to kill you guys! as well as fortified lairs, artefacts.... ow shouldn't have metioned THAT one)

I'll leave the mechanics top jemal, since he's doing a great job and I haven't been able to spot a mistake he didn't see, although I'll chack again with your definite characters.

I will not be making a rogue gallery thread, becuase the temptations for those awful villains would just be too great, in stead, just edit your final versions into your first post in this thread, so I have the characters relativly close to eachither on the first page.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 26, 2003)

Kewl.. I've got 3 or 4 characters ready, I'm just waiting to see what the rest of the players (Sulli, Poto, Redstrm, Reaper, and Maddmic) do so that I can fill in whatever Gaps we might have.
I've currently got 2 melee types, a Healing machine, and a Mage ready to choose from.

Are the rest of you guys even still here?  I haven't even seen any ooc comments from anyone but Timmy, Zhure, GWolf, and myself since Sulli said he wanted in.  If you're just lurking, waiting for something, or working on your character, kewl, but could you post updated character concepts now that we've got definite creation rules?  It would be helpful in organizing ourselves if we all knew what's still needed.

EDIT : Is Reaper in the game or was he just posting that link?


----------



## redstrm (Jan 26, 2003)

I'm still here lurking about.  I simply didn't have anything to say.  Now that I know that my elemental sevant is approved I will be posting her up soon.


----------



## Poto Knezer (Jan 27, 2003)

*Onignar*

Here's some stats for my monk.  I've never played a high powered character like this, so opinions appreciated.

Onignar.  Male human monk level 16
HP 130
AC: 35 (36 w/dodge)   19 base, +5 natural armor amulet, +5 deflection ring +6 (magical ability increases)

S 16 (22)
D 16 (22)
C 14
I 10
W 16 (22)

Feats: Weapon focus:  open hand
Blindfight
Lightening reflexes
Improved Critical:  open hand
dodge
Mobility
Spring attack

Skills: 
Tumble         10+3=13
Jump           10+3=13
Balance        10+3=13
Climb          10+3=13
Swim           10+3=13
Listen         10+3=13
Escape artist  10+3=13
Move silently  15+3=18
Hide           10+3=13

Magic: 
Item	cost
Protection +5	                50000
Gloves of Dex +6	                36000
Periapt of Wisdom +6	36000
Belt of Giant Str +6	                36000
Amulet of Natural Armor +5	50000
cloak of resistance +5	25000
light crossbow +3	                18335
Goggles of the night	  8000
	                              259335


----------



## Zhure (Jan 27, 2003)

Here's my observations for your monk, Poto. Monk's really rock at high level!

1- you have no CHA listed. An easy enough error, since it's the least monk-intensive stat. Assuming you started with a STR of 12 and added all four of your level ups to STR, then you have exactly 32 points, which means you have a CHA of 8.

High STR monks are sweet.

2- hit points are right, check.

3- AC is 10 + 6 Wis +6 Dex +5 nat +5 def +3 monk SQ, check.

4- I believe you're missing a feat. You should have 1-1-3-6-9-12-15... nope, you're right, I can't count. I'm assuming the order you wrote them down isn't the order you took them in, because Improved Critical and Weapon Focus: unarmed are both too early. Juggling those two to later makes it all work, so it's ok. With that kind of Tumble total, Spring Attack is pretty wasted unless we face creatures with more than 20 of reach or ones with under 20 feet of move and a lot of attacks. In almost all other cases you're better off just moving in with Tumble, then standing there and delivering a good hit, then large numbers of follow-up hits on the second round.

Since we don't have a cleric yet, the second option isn't quite as appealing, I understand. You have a good armor class, so Dodge isn't that helpful. Personally, I'd dump that whole feat chain for Combat Reflexes, Close Quarter Fighting and Blindsight-5', since you have the wisdom while wearing your periapt. Some DMs won't let magic items help you qualify for a feat, so Blindsight is iffy.

Lightning Reflexes gives you a +2 Reflex save, to your already impressive +21. Assuming a min-maxed caster, he'll be cracking out a DC 10+8 level + 6 stat + 4 greater spell focus +1 spellcasting prodigy +2-6 archmage = DC 27- 31. That's a twinked and munchy 8th level spell from a guy who spent a prestige class and three feats, and you're beating it half the time. I think Lightning Reflexes is overkill, but it's up to you.

If you do keep Lightning Reflexes, you might consider taking Prone Fighting in place of one of the other Spring Attack chain feats. (Like in lieu of my blindsight recommendation above, because you only qualify via the periapt.)

5- Should be 95 skill points. Assuming those first numbers are the skill points, they're all correct, but if so, your characteristics adds are wrong. Should be:

Tumble 10+6 +2 jump synergy=18
Jump 10+6 Dex + 2 tumble synergy=18
Balance 10+6 Dex +2 tumble synergy=18
Climb 10+6 Str=16
Swim 10+6 Str=16
Listen 10+6 Wis=16
Escape artist 10+6 Dex=16
Move silently 15+6 Dex=21
Hide 10+6 Dex=16

Excape artist probably won't help you so much, because your STR + BAB is so high already. It will help you if you get weakened somehow, and has other uses than avoiding grabs. If you're really concerned about being grabbed, get Close Quarter Fighting and Combat Reflexes.

If you ditch Escape artists, cross-class Spot 5 ranks would give you a +11 total spot. On a decent roll you'll get everyone except the dedicated stealth monsters, rogues, assassins, rangers and their ilk. Of course, those are the ones we're worried about. Hopefully my divination spells will cover this hole in the team. 

6 Saves. All at +21 total. Dang monks. Most impressive. Coupled with improved evasion, I want you on point. 

Overall: fantastic stuff. Hope I helped.

Greg


----------



## Zhure (Jan 27, 2003)

Ok, Zagrim is "done." I'm still working a final tweak on spells, but everything else is covered I think. Anyone wanting to check my work, please do so.

The spells in contention are:

Summon Monster 8 vs Maze. - SM8 has a huge cool factor, and can get us healing via multiple summoned celestial unicorns.

Cone of Cold vs ? - It's an evocation, and I have the shadow versions. I'm open to ideas. Teleport is kind of wasted since Shadow Walk is way cooler and can do most of the same things.

Greg


----------



## Timothy (Jan 27, 2003)

Great work guys, with this kind of team work, you'll be able to take those villains out easy.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 27, 2003)

Timothy - OK, until you said that I WASN'T worried, but now I feel like you're trying to keep our hopes up in spite of a devastating opponent...

Zhure - Definitely go with SM8.  And for the LVL 5 spell, if you can't pick one go with a lvl 4.  You can use that 5th lvl spell known as any spell of that lvl or lower (Same with all spells.)

Still working on Character.. I've got it narrowed down to 2 right now... If nobody posts as a Cleric I'll bring in my ultimate Defense/Healing machine. (Not much good for anything else, but she could keep a 1st lvl commoner alive in a fight vs a dragon for several rounds).


----------



## redstrm (Jan 27, 2003)

allright, I'm doing this quick before I head off to class...

Luna
Female Elf
Cleric 1 / Wizard 5 / Elemental Savant (Earth) 10

Str: 8
Dex: 13
Con: 13
Int: 22
Wis: 11
Cha: 11

Fort: 9
Fef: 7
Will: 13

(these are ranks, not totals)
Alchemy 5
concentration 19
handle animal 5
heal 4
knowledge-arcana 9
knowledge-geology 10
knowledge-nature 10
knowledge-planes 19
knowledge-religion 3
scry 5
spellcraft 19
languages 7

common, elven, draconic, orc, gnome, goblin
celestial, terran, aquan, auran, ignan, abyssal, infernal

(these are the taken feats, I did not write down all of the class specialties... there are a lot!)
maximize spell
energy substitiution(acid)
improved familiar (earth elemental)
spell penetration
lightning reflexes
greater fort
greater spell penetration

amulet natural armor +5
headband of int +6
ring of protection +5
bracers +8
cloak of resist +5
hewards haversack
cure mod wand

I'm sure I forgot something, but I'm in a hurry.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 27, 2003)

It'll either be cone of cold or I'll use a "Stilled Ice Storm" or something in it's place as a 4th level. That's my last sticking point. I like Mirage Arcana, too.


----------



## maddmic (Jan 27, 2003)

I too was waiting for the specifics to be ironed out.  Now that I know that we're starting at 16th and with 260,000 and at 75% hp per level, I will post my character either tonight or tomorrow night.  One final question.  Seeing that I'm going to make a cleric are the deities JUST from the core rulebook accepted, or are the ones from FRC applicable as well?


----------



## Timothy (Jan 27, 2003)

you canm take some from FRCS as well, althoug no new domains.


----------



## Sulli (Jan 27, 2003)

are we alowed to use the pocket grimoire arcane and spells and spellcraft.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 27, 2003)

if you write up the things you want then probarly yes.


----------



## Sulli (Jan 27, 2003)

Half elf 6 fighter /1 sorcer /9 arcane archer
Name: Seeker

points/stat/number.
6 Str: 14 +4 magic
10 Dex: 16 +4 lvl +6 magic=26
4 Con: 12 
4 Int: 12  
4 Wis: 12 
4 Cha: 12 

HP: 107
AC: 34 (+8 Dex, +5 Celestial Armor(+10 bonus), +4 ROP, +2 natural)
BAB:+15/+1

Skills:75 skills
Hide: (Dex) 21.5 = 8 + 3.5 + 0 + 10
Spot: (Wis) 13.5 = 1 + 2.5 + 0 + 10
Listen: (Wis) 13.5 = 1 + 2.5 + 0 + 10
Spellcraft: (int) 9 = 1 + 2.5 + 3 + 2.5
Move Silently: (Dex) 20.5 = 8 + 2.5 + 0 + 10

Saves:	Abi/figh/sor/arca/total
Fort: 1 + 5 + 0 + 7 = 13
Ref:  8 + 2 + 0 + 7 = 17
Will: 1 + 2 + 2 + 3 = 8

Melee: 19/5 = 15/1 + 4
Ranged: 23/9 = 15/1 + 8

weapon:
LongBow, +34/+20 Attack bonus, 1d8+9 critical X3
(+3 damage, +2 attack  within 30 ft)

Greatsword +19/+5 Attack bonus, 2d6+6, critical 19-20 X2

Equipment : 
+5 Celestial Armor(81,300 GP)
Belt of giant Str+4 (16,000 GP)
Gloves of Dex +6 (36,000 GP)
Ring of Protection +4 (32,000)
+5 Mighty Composite longBow (+4 str bonus)(50,800)
Ring of sustenance(2,500)
Boot of striding and sprining(2,500)
Portable hole (14,000)
10 Quiver of arrows (10 gp)
Greatsword (50 gp)
Bed Roll (1 SP)
Googles of night (8,000)
Bracers of archery (5,100)
Amulet of natural armour +2 (8,000)
Everburning Torch (90)

3,650 GP left

Feats10 feats)
Point blank shot
Percise shot
Far shot
Rapid shot
Shot on the run
Dodge
Mobility
Weapon focus(Long bow)
Weapon Specialization(long bow)
Combat Casting

Spells known:4/3
spells per day:5/3

spells:
0 level:
Detect Magic
(PG)Detect poison
light
Read magic

1st level:
True Strike
Mage armor
Expeditious retreat

Special abilitys:
Enchant arrow +5
Imbue arrow
Seeker arrow
Phase arrow
Hail of arrows

Celestial armour specail abilitys
Fly on command once per day.(as the spell)

i meant to put that one in (far shot)


----------



## redstrm (Jan 27, 2003)

Sulli, you have point blank down twice under your feats...

You might consider one of the following:

Far Shot
Improved Critical (followed by Power Critical later)
Sharp Shooting (Sword and Fist - gives you a +2 on targets with cover)


----------



## redstrm (Jan 27, 2003)

Here are Luna's spells:

1st
summon monster I
endure elements
shield
mage armor
grease
spider climb
burning hands
expidious retreat
enlarge

2nd
cat's grace
melf's acid arrow
blindness / deafness
bull's str

3rd
fire ball
lighning bolt 
haste
greater magic weapon
summon monster III

4th
improved invisibility
ice storm
stone skin

5th
summon monster V
cone of cold
trans mud to rock
trans rock to mud
wall of stone
passwall

6th
summon monster VI
flesh to stone
chain lightning
stone to flesh
acid fog

7th
summon monster VII
statue

I admit that I did not munchkin out the spells.  I chose with an eye towards manipulating earth / acid and summoning elementals...


----------



## Timothy (Jan 27, 2003)

Everything still looks good. Can everyone post they're final characters as sson as they're done in their FIRST post on this thread? Then I'll review them with great attention (although I'm sure it won't be needed)


----------



## Jemal (Jan 28, 2003)

Allright so far we've got: 
Sulli (Arcane Archer)
GWolf (Tank)
Zhure (Loremaster)
Poto Knezer (Monk)
Rdstrm (Elemental Mage)
Maddmic (Cleric)
Jemal (Living Blade)

Will post character soon as its done.


----------



## maddmic (Jan 29, 2003)

Character is done, however my etools is not wanting to cooperate.  I will post him tonight after I can get the program to let me print him out.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 29, 2003)

Ok, I'm finally done tweaking the spells. :sigh:

Greg


----------



## Timothy (Jan 29, 2003)

Ah, I see Sulli has posted his final version, I'll check him tonight.

is he the only done with the final version?


----------



## Sulli (Jan 29, 2003)

im finished him, unless we need a background


----------



## Timothy (Jan 29, 2003)

I don't think a background is needed, as this game will be short (relativly speaking, just one adventure) and not much roleplaying. but then again, that up to the villains to decide, if they put in forward defenses this game will last longer.

It sure will be pretty nice I think.


----------



## maddmic (Jan 30, 2003)

Ok, here is the cleric for your viewing pleasure.  I have posted him here as I am NOT 100% completed.  I need to buy the mundaine equip, create a spell list, as well as make sure my calculations are correct.  The Arm of Nyr is in the Defenders of Faith book.

Half Orc 1 Barbarian /15 Cleric
Name:  Durgal Jurresh

*Abilities:*
Str:  26  (15 +2 [orc] +1 @ 16th lvl +6 belt of giant strength +2 arm of nyr)
Dex: 17  (11 +4 gloves of dex  +2 arm of nyr)
Con: 15  (13 +2 ioun stone)
Int: 10   (10 –2 [orc] +2 [circlet])
Wis: 19  (16 +3 @4th, 8th, 12th)
Cha: 14  (12 –2 [orc] +4 cloak of charisma +2 circlet of persuasion)

HP: 134 (barbarian 12 + [cleric 15d8 x 3/4 = 90] + 32 [con])
AC: 32/34 (+3 Dex, +5 Breast Plate [+10 bonus], +5 large steel shield [+7 bonus] +2 arm of nyr, /+2 deflection bonus from greatsword against diametrically opposed alignments)
BAB:+12/+7/+2
SR: 15 (against diametrically opposed alignments)

*Skills:*  27 skills  (12 for 1st level Barbarian, and 15 for 15th level cleric)
Climb:  (Str) 6 = +8 [str] +2 [ranks] –4 [armor check]
Concentration:  (Con) 8 = +2 [con] +6 [ranks]
Heal:  (Wis) 7 = +4 [wis] +3 [ranks]
Jump:  (Str) 6 = +8 [str] +2 [ranks] –4 [armor check]
Knowledge (Religion):  (Int) 3 = 0 [int] +3 [ranks]
Listen:  (Wis) 8 = +4 [wis] +4 [ranks]
Spellcraft:  (Int) 2 = 0 [int] +2 [ranks]
Wilderness Lore:  (Wis) 8 = +4 [wis] +4 [ranks]

*Feats (6):*
Power Attack
Cleave
Extra Rage
Weapon Focus:  Greatsword
Monkey Grip:  Greatsword
Improved Critical:  Greatsword

*Saves:* Ability/Barbarian/Cleric/Magic/*Misc/Total
Fort: 2 + 2 + 9 + 4 + *2 = 17/19  (* is against diametrically opposed alignments)
Ref: 2 + 0 + 5 + 4 + *2 = 11/13  (* is against diametrically opposed alignments)
Will: 4 + 0 + 9 + 4 + *2 = 17/19  (* is against diametrically opposed alignments)

*Melee:* 20/15/10 = 12/7/2 +8 [str]
*Ranged:* 15/10/5 = 12/7/2 +3 [dex]

*Weapon:*
+3 Intelligent Greatsword (Keen, Ghost Touch) Attack Bonus:  +22/+17/+12 [12/7/2 base +8 st, +1 weapon focus, +3 enchantment, -2 monkey grip] Damage:  2d6+11, critical 15-20 X2

*Equipment:*
+5 Breastplate (25,350) 
+3 Intelligent Greatsword (Keen, Ghost Touch) (82,350)

Intelligent Statistics & powers:
_EGO:  18
AL:  CG
Purpose:  Defeat diametrically opposed alignments
Purpose Powers:  +2 luck to all saves, +2 deflection to AC and SR15 (only against diametrically opposed alignments)
Languages:  Abyssal, Celestial, Common
Communication:  Speech
Primary Abilities:  
Detect Opposing Alignment @ will
Weilder can see invisibility @ will
Weilder has free use of Evasion @ will_

Belt of giant Str+6 (36,000)
Gloves of Dex +4 (16,000)
+5 Large Steel Shield  (25,170)
Ring of sustenance (2,500)
Cloak of Charisma +4 (16,000)
Arm of Nyr (12,800)
Periapt of Health (7,500)
Heward’s Handy Haversack (2,000)
Ioun Stone (pink rhomboid) (8,000)
Circlet of Persuasion +2 and +2 INT (8,500)
Vest of Resistance +4 (16,000)

1,830 GP left

*Deity:*
Kord

*Domains:*
Luck - May reroll a roll made once per day
Strength - May perform a feat of strength which provides an enhancement to strength equal to the cleric's level.  The power lasts for only one round.

*Spells per day:* 0 - 6/1st - 6+1/2nd - 6+1/3rd - 6+1/4th - 5+1/5th - 4+1/6th - 3+1/7th - 2+1/8th - 1+1


----------



## Zhure (Jan 30, 2003)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *Ah, I see Sulli has posted his final version, I'll check him tonight.
> 
> is he the only done with the final version? *




Zagrim is final; I'll mark it as such.

Greg


----------



## Timothy (Jan 30, 2003)

Sulli, Zhure, characters approved!!


----------



## Zhure (Jan 31, 2003)

:happy dance:


----------



## Jemal (Jan 31, 2003)

K, will finish monk/shadowdancer soon as I get an answer to this post:

I can't remember if someone else asked this, so I'll ask again:
Are you allowing those bracers that let monks basically enchant their unarmed strikes as if they were blunt weapons? (IE you put the enchantment on the bracers, and it affects the monks punches)
And if you are allowing that, can I take it as a belt instead, as I'm planning on using kicking AND punching, and that would make more sense.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 31, 2003)

Just for my own curiosity, what's the pricing structure on those?

If it's basically the cost of a double-ended weapon, I'd allow it for certain. Unarmed fighters have to milk the cheese (like being Sacred Fists) to get enhancement bonuses.

If all else fails, pick up some scrolls of Greater Magic Fang and Zagrim will gladly read them for you. 

Heroes always win because they make sacrifices for the greater good. 

Greg


----------



## Timothy (Jan 31, 2003)

Jemal, if you type up exactly what you want (including where it came from/who made it up) I'll look at it, and probarly allow it.

In the meanwhile, you could go for a ring of shocking blows, although for your level that is very minor.


----------



## GWolf (Jan 31, 2003)

I jsut got the sickening feeling that we are going to need more manpower to be be taking on lairs of badguys....

Maybe 2 or 3 of us should take leader ship? (Id rather not)


----------



## Zhure (Feb 1, 2003)

Nah, we just have to be cautious.

Zagrim is almost a diviner; I plan on using a lot of divinations (especially Prying Eyes to get a lay of the land and then Clairvoyance for a better view). We can also used summoned critters to act as a scouts and Orcish Mine Detectors.

I don't think we need Leadership; we just shouldn't over-buff in case the opposition hits us with a bucket of Dispels. IME.

Greg


----------



## Jemal (Feb 1, 2003)

K, characters done except for name and 1 language.

(Speaking of which - ARE we all going to select 1 very uncommonly spoken language to have in common so we can talk in combat without them knowing what we're saying?  Or will a spellcaster be using Message for that?)

And I decided "Screw the monk" b/c it was getting too complicated, so I'm just going pure PHB/DMG/MM/Quint Fighter.  
Half-Celestial Draconic Male Human Fgtr/Pal/Living Blade.

I'll go post him now.
SO is everyone done their characters now? Can we start doing Tactics/Strategy?  We should come up with several battle plans (IE IF this happens THEN we do this, etc) and contingencies.


Finally - we're using the Erata right?  Well I don't have access to it, so could someone tell me if there's any errata on my stuff? (Specifically right now I'ld like to know about the Absorbing Shield from DMG... It seems fairly powerful.  Current DMG stats: 

Absorbing Shield: 50,000GP
Every other day, this +1 shield can be commanded to absorb a single large or smaller object or creature that touches its front, annihiliating the thing that touches it as a sphere of anihilation does.  A successful touch attack in combat is all that's needed to absorb a target.  The shield therefore can deliver devastating shield bases, but it is also useful for destroying an opponents weapon.

(Damn..  Next high level fighter I make is going to specialize in Shield bashes and get a bunch of them.. hehe..)


----------



## redstrm (Feb 1, 2003)

I believe that we decided on Celestial for our common language.

And until we know more about what we are facing tactics will be kind of tough...


----------



## maddmic (Feb 2, 2003)

A common language is a great idea, however I only get my bases languages, which are Orcish and Common.  However, I guess my sword can translate.    Incidently The spell list is almost complete.  Since no problems seem to have come up about my character, then I will be posting the finished thing later tonight.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 2, 2003)

You can always spend 2 skill points for a bonus language. Or get a +2 headband of intellect for dirt cheap.

Greg


----------



## Timothy (Feb 2, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *K, characters done except for name and 1 language.
> And I decided "Screw the monk" b/c it was getting too complicated, so I'm just going pure PHB/DMG/MM/Quint Fighter.
> Half-Celestial Draconic Male Human Fgtr/Pal/Living Blade.*
> Hmm, this sounds a lot more complicated!
> ...




I don't know if their is errata on this, I'll check.

Sorry I haven't posted, my connection was down.


----------



## maddmic (Feb 3, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *You can always spend 2 skill points for a bonus language. Or get a +2 headband of intellect for dirt cheap.
> 
> Greg *




Well, I don't have the skill points to spend on it.  I only started w/ 12 at first level for the barbarian and 15 for the 15 levels in Cleric.  As far as the +2 circlet is concerned, it wouldn't help me too much.  It would give me a 10 int.  In addition, I already have a circlet on his head, so I'd have to get rid of that one and I really do't want to.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 3, 2003)

maddmic said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well, I don't have the skill points to spend on it.  I only started w/ 12 at first level for the barbarian and 15 for the 15 levels in Cleric.  As far as the +2 circlet is concerned, it wouldn't help me too much.  It would give me a 10 int.  In addition, I already have a circlet on his head, so I'd have to get rid of that one and I really do't want to. *




Well, the +2 INT would give you 4 more skill points at first level and one more per level for levels 2-16 (19 more total), AND a bonus language. Just something to consider.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 3, 2003)

Maddmic: Adding powers to things has been approved by Timothy, so adding +2 Int to your circlet would cost 4,000GP (to be added to your current headgear) and would give you an extra 19 skill points total.  A +4 (Which would give you the bonus language as well as an additional 38 skill points) would cost 32,000 GP added to your current headgear.

Zhure: True, he'ld get the extra skill points (As noted above), but his Int raising to 10 wouldn't give him a bonus language.. You get a bonus language for every +1 Modifier, you don't get any below a 12 int.

Anyways, it's up to mic.. 
But If we've got a spellcaster who's willing to take Message as a spell, we're good anyways, and don't 'need' a common language unless they dispel us... Course I'ld expect half them to have celestial too.. some b/c it's an obvious choice for good characters to use for co-ordination, and the rest b/c they're evil no-gooders who're spying on this thread.

EDIT: 
Timothy: Yes, my character "Fgtr/Pal/Living Blade" does sound more complicated than "monk", but to me making a fighter is second nature..  If I was a D&D race, it would be my favoured class... That or Sorceror.. or Cleric... In that order.


----------



## Timothy (Feb 3, 2003)

I think, that if Maddmic doesn't feel it's what his character would do, then he shouldn't. and an intelligent sword is as good a translator as any.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 3, 2003)

- You're right about the INT not adding a language. Simple error on my part.

- Sorry, wasn't implying that the character *had* to add celestial as a language, just offering ideas for input. 

Greg


----------



## Zhure (Feb 3, 2003)

oops. Don't forget I've got "Rary's Telepathic Bond," too. It'll be an awesome tactical radio unless we get dispelled.

Greg


----------



## maddmic (Feb 4, 2003)

Ohhhhhhhh, ok.  The way we play in our face to face game is a bit different.  I believe that according to the rules (And I'm not 100% sure so let me know if I'm wrong.) the only atribute that can be raised and is retro-active to first level is CON.  From what I understand if I increase my INT, then I get the skill points from that point on and not all the way back to first level.  But that may just be one of our house rules.  If I am mistaken, can you explain?  That may be something that I do look into if this is the case.  Thanks!


----------



## Zhure (Feb 4, 2003)

No, you're correct, but it depends on when you gain the INT-raise as to exactly how many skill points you gain.

Greg


----------



## Zhure (Feb 5, 2003)

So what's the status?

:cleverly disguised bump:


----------



## Timothy (Feb 5, 2003)

I'll check the heroes in so far for any faults, and if it's up to me we can begin with an IC introduction between the heroes. Hopefully the villains will be done by then too.


----------



## Timothy (Feb 5, 2003)

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=39962

IC Thread's up, enjoy!


----------



## maddmic (Feb 6, 2003)

For spells, are we just using PHB, and splat books, or?


----------

